# Check out www.blackstarlabs.com



## SZ03 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just looking around and saw that BSL has some great specials. If you use BCAAS (and i do a lot) such as ICE you can get a kilo for only 39.99. Also they have their pro-hormone topical carriers for only 12.95 (that is a great price IMO). whey isolate with added BCAAs, glutamine, and taurine is 19.99 for 2 pounds.


Anyways though I would give you a head up since they have some great specials going on especially on kilo orders


Got me 2 kilos of BCAAs and some topical carriers



SZ


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

I love their protein.  It is my new favorite.  Best tasting chocolate protein I've ever had and I'm not a fan of choc.  I only got choc because my boyfriend wanted it.

The GO though.........now that kicks some serious ass


----------



## plouffe (Apr 5, 2004)

That place is overpriced.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

How so?  Their whey is cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## SZ03 (Apr 5, 2004)

overpriced?? 

1 kilo of BCAAs (2.2 pounds) for 39.99. I could not find that any cheaper anywhere.

I think their prices are great

sz


----------



## SZ03 (Apr 5, 2004)

Like jody said

Whey isolate PLUS free form BCAAs, glutamine, and taurine is 19.99 for 2 pounds (not to factor in the great taste)

Topical carriers for 12.95? You will not find that any cheaper, even at powernutrition (15 dollars but leaves you sticky all day long)


SZ


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I got the l/c whey and some GO....both are awesome.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Their whey is cheaper than anywhere else.




*BlackStarLabs Protein:*
Ultra Whey Isolate PLUS: *2lbs. - $19.95*
Falvors: Chocolate, Unflavored and Vanilla  (only 3 flavors availabe)
http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?cPath=21&products_id=20


*AlltheWhey Protein*
Pure Whey Isolate: *2 lbs. - $13.99*
Flavors: Chocolate, Strawberry, Unflavored, Vanilla, Banana and Orange (6 flavors available)
http://allthewhey.com

*AlltheWhey Protein*
Whey Isolate/Concentrate Blend: *2 lbs. - $9.99*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

50lbs Whey 3 different flavors - $145.00 at black star  

Nobody can beat that and their flavors are yummy


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> *BlackStarLabs Protein:*
> Ultra Whey Isolate PLUS: *2lbs. - $19.95*
> Falvors: Chocolate, Unflavored and Vanilla  (only 3 flavors availabe)
> ...



I knew this was coming.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 50lbs Whey 3 different flavors - $145.00 at black star



url for that please?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

My bad - you get 5 flavors not 3 

http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?products_id=181


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

okay, that is their Whey Protein Concentrate, not Isolate.

at AlltheWhey you can get their blend of Concentrate/Isolate (they do not offer a 100% concentrate whey) which is still higher grade than the concentrate you posted at BlackStarLabs.

however, at 50 lbs you're correct BlackStarLabs is a bit cheaper:

AlltheWhey will run you $196.00 shipped for 50lbs.

BlackStarLabs will run you $155.00 shipped for 50lbs.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 5, 2004)

The ON 100% whey is the best all around whey in my opinion. I can get a 10lb bag for like $48. Its a little more expensive then what your talking about but the double chocolate taste great, and its a all around good product any whey you look at it


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

ON tastes awesome, I miss that stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> ON tastes awesome, I miss that stuff.


Why don't you get it any more Mudge?  It's all I use.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

ON Vanilla was all I ever used for whey until I tried this stuff because I didn't care for their choc.  I love BSL's choc which is unusal for me.


----------



## jeb (Apr 6, 2004)

I rather buy it in Mexico 100lb of "LECHE DE BURRA PURE PROTEIN ISOLATE" for 50.00 bucks>>>!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pu239 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just thinking of ordering some stuff from there. I was thinking of ordering either Milk Protein Isolate or Micellar Casein. I want to quit using whey all the time (especially before bed) and use a blend. I know micellar is better, but do you think it's worth the extra money?


----------



## SZ03 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are worried about the money I would just get the milk protein isolate which is 80% micellar. I think that gives you more bang for your buck. If not worried about money then micellar would be better. I personally use the milk protein isolate before bed

SZ


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2004)

I am told that they will have Sour Apple flavor protein soon. Yummy.


----------



## LAM (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SZ03 *_
> I was just looking around and saw that BSL has some great specials. If you use BCAAS (and i do a lot) such as ICE you can get a kilo for only 39.99. Also they have their pro-hormone topical carriers for only 12.95 (that is a great price IMO). whey isolate with added BCAAs, glutamine, and taurine is 19.99 for 2 pounds.
> 
> 
> ...



how do you use the powdered BCAA's ? 

I have gotten some in the past but can not stomach the taste.  I got a lb from the protein factory about 2 years ago and couldn't use any of it due to the taste and inabilty for the BCAA's to dissolve in solution...


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2004)

ICE tastes very good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ICE tastes very good.


ICE is an ACQUIRED taste!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> ICE is an ACQUIRED taste!


What flavor do you have?

The taste of ICE kicks ass.  The grape is the best.


----------



## LAM (Apr 6, 2004)

where do you guys & gals get your ICE ?

TIA


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

The same place that this thread is regarding.  

www.blackstarlabs.com


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

I started with Grape. Got used to it and liked it. Then accidentaly ordered Fruit punch. Had to get used to it again. After a few days it's great but the first 2-3 times...


----------



## SZ03 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Check out www.blackstarlabs.com*



> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> how do you use the powdered BCAA's ?
> 
> I have gotten some in the past but can not stomach the taste.  I got a lb from the protein factory about 2 years ago and couldn't use any of it due to the taste and inabilty for the BCAA's to dissolve in solution...





ICE is cheapest (from what I found) at the board sponsor www.bulknutrition.com


I use BCAAs religiously while cutting. 2 scoops upon waking up, 4 scoops during work out, 2 scoops with the first meal after working out (not the post workout shake), and sometimes 2 when going to sleep.

When I am not cutting I just use it in the morning and during workouts.

When mixing the BCAAs it may look like they are not mixing, but if you leave them in the water for 15-20 minutes they will dissolve fine.

I still have some grape ICE left. The taste is ok but IMO it is not great. In the morning I mix it with a serving of leptigen Mass. During workouts I mix it with a scoop of Gatorade powder and a serving of Leptigen Mass. In my first meal after working out I also mix it with leptigen MASS. Taste is fine when mixed like I said. I have never drank it straight though.

While i think ICE is great, it has Glutamine in it (which I do not think does much of anything) and I do not want to be paying for that. So now I buy the bulk BCAAs from www.blackstarlabs.com and at 39.99/kilo I save 10-15 dollars.

You can flavor them yourself (mix it with Crystal light or something) or you can buy flavoring from BSL. it is only 3 dollars, they have great flavors, and they will last for a pretty long time


hope that helps


----------



## dtricome (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, that is their Whey Protein Concentrate, not Isolate.
> 
> at AlltheWhey you can get their blend of Concentrate/Isolate (they do not offer a 100% concentrate whey) which is still higher grade than the concentrate you posted at BlackStarLabs.
> ...



Hi,

We sell a 50 lb. bag of unflavored concentrate for $129.99 plus shipping.  The shipping is what UPS charges.

To try to mix whey with flavoring on the side is very, very difficult.
You'll spend so much time trying to do it, that we don't think that it would be worth it.  Further, if a sweetener isn't provided, it could taste very bad.  Then, you aren't adding back isolate to counter the dilution of the flavoring.

Dom Tricome
dtricome@allthewhey.com
www.allthewhey.com


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dtricome *_
> We sell a 50 lb. bag of unflavored concentrate for $129.99 plus shipping.  The shipping is what UPS charges.



Good deal! 

Do you have this on your site, or do you have a link for it?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

That is a good deal but I could never buy my protein unflavored though.


----------



## x_muscle (Apr 11, 2004)

cheapest protein ever is prolab at costco 6 lb 96 serving for 19$. their choclate protein taste same as ON.


----------



## dtricome (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That is a good deal but I could never buy my protein unflavored though.



People use Gatorade, Crystal Lite, milk, etc.


----------



## dtricome (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Good deal!
> 
> Do you have this on your site, or do you have a link for it?



You have to contact us.


----------



## XtremeFormula (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dtricome *_
> Hi,
> 
> We sell a 50 lb. bag of unflavored concentrate for $129.99 plus shipping.  The shipping is what UPS charges.
> ...



mixing in flavor is not difficult, please don't mislead people, blackstar sends flavor + sucralose together with a scoop that yields the amount needed for one scoop of protein.  I'll tell them about the $130 and see what they can do


----------



## dtricome (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by XtremeFormula *_
> mixing in flavor is not difficult, please don't mislead people, blackstar sends flavor + sucralose together with a scoop that yields the amount needed for one scoop of protein.  I'll tell them about the $130 and see what they can do



I didn't mislead.  I just went off the post:

Purchase the super savings sack and get 5 flavors of your choice FREE!!! note, FIVE flavor packets contains enough flavor to typically flavor 10-12 pounds depending on desired strength.

I didn't see anything that said that they provide measuring devices.  Are you sure it's a scoop for the flavoring, because its got to be a real small one (like in the teaspoon size)?

As far as a sweetner, I said, "if a sweetener isn't provided..."


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That is a good deal but I could never buy my protein unflavored though.



it works great for cooking, if you're adding whey to pankcakes, muffins, stuff like that. I guess you could use Vanilla, but if you really do not want the whey to add any flavor to what you're cooking unflavored is great.

also, sometimes other flavors are a bit strong and mixing in some unflavored can tone down the tase a bit, I do this with strawberry whey.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

I always use the vanilla for added flavor in my recipes.  I would never have a use for unflavored whey.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

You're so open minded Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> You're so open minded Jodi.


Kiss my butt 

I only like vanilla most of the time and choc on a rare occasion.


----------



## XtremeFormula (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dtricome *_
> 
> I didn't see anything that said that they provide measuring devices.  Are you sure it's a scoop for the flavoring, because its got to be a real small one (like in the teaspoon size)?





im definitely sure, it's a 1.2g scooper, you add one of those per one 28.5g scoop of protein in your shaker cup.


----------



## dtricome (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by XtremeFormula *_
> im definitely sure, it's a 1.2g scooper, you add one of those per one 28.5g scoop of protein in your shaker cup.



I know the costs, and I don't know if it is worth it from a supplier's side.  For the buyer, it's a great deal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

The choc. BSL flavoring and the tropical are good.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

I was thinking about getting the tropical but afraid I might get sick of it too quick.  Maybe I'll get a small amount like 5lbs.  Anyone tried Orange Cream?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya, I think I'd get sick of a jug of tropical really quick. The flavoring is good though mixed with vanilla whey.


----------

